# Rehoming Rats in Sandusky Ohio



## CreamCoffeeGoosePickle (May 29, 2021)

Hi, I will be moving pretty far fairly soon and I do not think I can take them on the trip. It would also be nice to get them into a new loving home so they don't have to go through a very stressful ride somewhere new.

I have three rats, two are a little over a year old and the third turned two in April. They have a one story critter nation cage with lots of blankets and hammocks and toys that would come with them. Their names are Coffee (brown) Goose (grey rex) and Pickle Juice (black)























If interested you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

They look so sweet! Unfortunately, I cannot take those cute babies. I wish you luck!


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Huron person here. When I had babies this December, I had luck posting on FB in The Talk of Huron Ohio group. People shared my post with friends looking for ratties. I only had to filter out one snake owner (Derek Wray).

Are they boys or girls?


----------

